

What Facebook buying OculusVR is all about - sek
http://me.sekistner.com/post/80766784595/what-facebook-buying-oculusvr-is-all-about

======
yosun
summary: P/E too positive, hence acquisitions needed on the
#BillionDollarNonsense

also, when your company is offered billions of dollars, I guess it's to not
repeat Groupon's mistake of keeping principle and not letting it be bought...
the chances of it IPO-ing that much are low. :(

